# Brilliant Pudsy!



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

The semi finals of Britains got talent.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Amazing! I hope they made it through to the next round.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's another video of Pudsey,I have posted this one before,but I think it is so lovely,very happy.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes they are in the final!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Love those two!!!! Just can't help but smile watching them work together!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOVE, LOVE LOVE them!!! They are just incredible! His ability to work despite all of the distractions is just amazing!!


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow. Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love them both too. She has an amazing relationship with that dog.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh My!!!!!!!!!!!! How joyful! Love it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

that is one cute and talented mutt!!!

I had to go look if Pudsey was a big Havanese...he looks so much like Jasper. this is what it says... not what I would have thought.

" a cross between a border collie, bichon frise and Chinese crested - "

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-nation-fallen-love-Pudsey.html#ixzz1uEXzNYqH

thanks for sharing Pudsey and Ashleigh Clare. I am going to follow now.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love it!!! I would have never guessed the mix, either! He looks so much like the Cairn Terrier/Poodle mix my daughter used to have. Missy, he does look so much like Jasper, too. I was so sure he was going to be a Havanese! I do hope they win!!!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

A friend of mine sent me the Pudsey video because he reminded her SO much of my Hav. I was a bit suspicious that he was that crazy mix, but here's another article: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ancing-dog-Simon-Cowells-new-best-friend.html 
They've got a pic of the whole pup family.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Clare, I can't seem to get enough of Pudsy now. apparently, 50cents and Justin Beiber are fans...LOL. I can't wait to see their final performance.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Clare, I can't seem to get enough of Pudsy now. apparently, 50cents and Justin Beiber are fans...LOL. I can't wait to see their final performance.


He sure is adorable!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Brilliant!!! I adore them both. Can't stop smiling.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Apart from them both being brilliant,I like the fact that the girl, Ashleigh seems to be so nice.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

THEY WON!!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

:whoo::whoo::whoo: I am so happy that they won...just loved the way she kept on hugging and hugging him at the end of one of the first videos.

Such communication does not come easily...needs a lot of love. 

And to think we get all crazy when Izzy jumps thru a hula hoop...just have to step up our game.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

They make me so happy.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

YIPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

way to go pudsy!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love it..the world needs more happy like the two of them!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahooooo!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay, well deserved! That last clip was fantastic.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

That made me smile but with tears. I so know that a Hav is what I absolutely should have chosen....and the waiting continues!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Yay well deserved


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

OMG! What a treat! Loved it! 

I've already got Cass walking on her hind legs, but I'll have to work on the spin walk...


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Pudsey and Ashleigh are STARS


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lise said:


> That made me smile but with tears. I so know that a Hav is what I absolutely should have chosen....and the waiting continues!


Pudsy is fabulous and Havs are fabulous, but Pudsy is not a Havanese.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

nlb said:


> OMG! What a treat! Loved it!
> 
> I've already got Cass walking on her hind legs, but I'll have to work on the spin walk...


Kodi will "dance" (spin on his hind legs) and can walk quite a distance on his hind legs. But after he got hurt at the beginning of March and I started to work with the vet/chiropractor that I am now using, she said to be careful how often and how long you ask a long backed dog like a Havanese to walk on their hind legs. She said it can lead to back problems later in life.

Kodi looks so cute doing it, and he's really good at it, but since she told me that, I only ask him to do it very rarely, and only as a quick "demo". It's not something we EVER do at home, "just for fun" any more.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I only have her do it for a few seconds, not across a room. It is so cute though. The end where the dog puts it's head on her shoulder...Cass does that to me on the couch because she is hoping I'll give her my food, but it's so adorable!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

i saw that after I hit send but its all good. I think it was the closeness of the owner and the dog that brought me to tears. I am a big suck !As I manouveur along in the threads I know that I have made the right decision


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lise said:


> i saw that after I hit send but its all good. I think it was the closeness of the owner and the dog that brought me to tears. I am a big suck !As I manouveur along in the threads I know that I have made the right decision


You won't find anyone here arguing with you... We are ALL Havanese addicts!:biggrin1:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Gigi, Brilliant!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So glad everyone enjoyed it,they will now perform for the Queen at the Royal Variety Show.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> So glad everyone enjoyed it,they will now perform for the Queen at the Royal Variety Show.


That's cool! many years ago, my grandfather (who played for all his working career in the Boston Symphony) Had the opportunity to play in a string quartet for the Queen. She was so impressed with them that she invited them to tea afterwards. My grandfather was so flustered that when the butler asked whether he would prefer milk or lemon, he replied "both". With a straight face, the butler did exactly as he requested and set the cup down in front of him. My grandfather felt he had no choice but to drink the awful, curdled mess!:laugh:


----------

